# Waterproof headphones for swimming..



## JSMT17 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Waterproof headphones for swimming..*

*
*

*
is there such things? every pair I see has mixed reviews!*

*
*

*
ive seen the **SONY WALKMAN W273 4GB WATERPROOF MP3 PLAYER*

*
*

*
anyone got these know if there *swim proof?

or anyone recommend some for swimming? Preferably some which are cable free would be great..


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Feeler said:


> Yep try Wiggle H20 interval 4G headphone system. There waterproof and designed for swimmers.
> 
> Pretty decent bit of kit. But expensive.


That sounds amazing


----------

